# HomeMedia on DirectTivo HD HR10-250?



## maverick453 (Mar 7, 2002)

Is there anyway to get the HomeMedia functionality (music, photos, etc) on a HR10-250? TIA!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

the software on the HR10-250 does not have the HMO code in it. But does have HME I believe.


----------



## maverick453 (Mar 7, 2002)

Hme??


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

HME= Home Media Engine... it allows the tivo to communicate with a PC and do some things... the photo & music serving being the 2 most common.

This CAN be enabled on the HR10

MRV= Multi-Room-Viewing
not only does this allow tivo->tivo xfer of recordings, but TTG and TTCB (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5635791&&#post5635791)

the HR10 doesn't have any MRV functionality... There is an HME app for hacked units (MovieLoader) that lets you xfer recordings a la MRV, but there are some issues with streaming (watching the program while still xferring)


----------



## maverick453 (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm going to ask the dumb but obvious next question... How do I enable HME? I'm really most interested in music.

Would they stream from "TivoAtHome" or a similiar app?


----------



## maverick453 (Mar 7, 2002)

end goal is I'd like to have a escient or kaleidascape music experience on my tivo  Not sure how close I can get.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Easiest way would be to hack your box with the Zipper
the (extremely long) thread is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929

re: kaleidoscope, I doubt that's possible. I don't know HME's capabilities, but from what I've seen, the tivo is a "one trick pony"... if it's concentrating on serving music, it isn't allowed to do other things.


----------

